# New!



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a few questions because I am kind of confused....

What food would be better to feed your dog?
Blue buffalo VS. natural balance.

(I am currently feeding my puppy of 3mon- natural balance organic, it was what the breeder provided me& was feeding so I did not want to switch his diet)

I am asking because when I went to buy the bag of natural balance(could not find the organic one--might have to buy it online) it says "for small breed- puppy to adult" 

VS 

the blue buffalo has one just for puppies and another just for adult dog -small breed.

My question is - is there a big difference ?

Also should I also feed my puppy calcium and all those good stuff? If so, please list the brands so I can purchase them as soon as possible.

Thank you for reading


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome! I don't know much about the Blue Buffalo but I have tried the Natural Balance and thought is was a very decent food. Others here may have more info on both.

There is a food thread that will give you more info on premium choices. I feed my puppy Fromm and many on here also use that. It's an excellent food and the have stages food - puppy to adult.

Good luck!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out the food you are looking at on foodadvisor.com. It will rate your food and tell you the good and bad about it. I also feed Fromm and Wellness. I buy from Chewy.com. They had lower prices and I have an autoship set up that gives me discounts and free shipping.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would recommend Blue Buffalo or Fromm but that is just my opinion. Both Chrissy and Snuggles have been on both and they had no problem with either of them. Like someone else suggested, check the link out that was provided and do some comparison of dog food. There are a lot of very good choices out there. I prefer one with a lower protein level, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Hi and welcome! I don't know much about the Blue Buffalo but I have tried the Natural Balance and thought is was a very decent food. Others here may have more info on both.
> 
> There is a food thread that will give you more info on premium choices. I feed my puppy Fromm and many on here also use that. It's an excellent food and the have stages food - puppy to adult.
> 
> Good luck!


I will check Fromm out! Thank you.




IzzysBellasMom said:


> Check out the food you are looking at on foodadvisor.com. It will rate your food and tell you the good and bad about it. I also feed Fromm and Wellness. I buy from Chewy.com. They had lower prices and I have an autoship set up that gives me discounts and free shipping.


Great the link was very helpful, and chewy.com is a lot cheaper, thanks for the websites !


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ngh.... Natural Balance was a good company but it was bought out recently by Del Monte. Not a company I trust.

Blue Buffalo (in my opinion) is overpriced for what it offers and I've heard a lot of mentions of animals having crystals in their urine while on it. I don't think it's a bad food but I'm not impressed.

I have tried several brands-and keep going back to Fromm. I reccomend Fromm Four star-5lb bags are a great size to last a single malt about a month so it is not around so long it goes bad. I normally order from chewy.com but you might also check to see if they are available in any pet stores in your area.

If you want to feed canned, I like the Fromm Gold line. The Fromm Gold line is a pate and very high quality. Fromm also has a four star canned-but I find it rediculously expensive. If you do want to indulge, it's more of a pulled meat type texture, my dogs loved it but it gave them the squirts-doesnt mean it was bad, just not what they were use to


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

shellbeme said:


> Ngh.... Natural Balance was a good company but it was bought out recently by Del Monte. Not a company I trust.
> 
> Blue Buffalo (in my opinion) is overpriced for what it offers and I've heard a lot of mentions of animals having crystals in their urine while on it. I don't think it's a bad food but I'm not impressed.
> 
> ...


So I checked out Fromm! And it looks like the way to go 
My problem is, my puppy is only 3 month old only the gold line as for puppy,,
Well it says the 4 star is for all stages , but I'm not too sure if that is ok?


----------

